# Jumping on the trampoline!



## MarissaFaith

So at my appointment today my doctor told me it was safe to have the baby at any point now.... so i'm gonna try and evict him NOW..

I'm going out back to bounce on the trampoline! I just read on a website it can start labor... wish me luck. :winkwink:


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Eeeek :wacko: my doctor told me specifically that the trampoline is dangerous and its not the same as bouncing on a ball...be careful,and don't do back flips!! Hahaha :dohh:


----------



## samisshort

I don't think it's safe to jump on one, but to slightly bounce a little is okay. (not actually lifting off the trampoline - I did it too at 39 weeks). And you're not even full term. :/ let the baby cook a little longer, okay? My doctor said my baby was about 8 pounds at 37 weeks. He was only 6 pounds 1 ounce when he was born. (40 weeks 4 days gestation). And lungs aren't fully developed at 36 weeks....
Just be patient hon, your LO will be here soon enough :)


----------



## MarissaFaith

Yeah, I just sat there and barely bounced... it did nothing.


----------



## x__amour

I wouldn't personally, I think babies should stay until 40 weeks if possible. Doctors try and guess weight but they can be way off. They said my LO would be 8-8½ easily. She was 6lbs, 5.4oz *overdue*. Hope LO can bake a little longer and best of luck for labor! :hugs:


----------



## MarissaFaith

x__amour said:


> I wouldn't personally, I think babies should stay until 40 weeks if possible. Doctors try and guess weight but they can be way off. They said my LO would be 8-8½ easily. She was 6lbs, 5.4oz *overdue*. Hope LO can bake a little longer and best of luck for labor! :hugs:

Yeah.. I gave up after a few minutes anyway :dohh: I have a feeling the harder I try, the longer he is going to stay in there. Plus after reading Sami's comment I don't want him to be little and the dr just think he's big. I guess he'll get some more cooking time from mommy! :)


----------



## leoniebabey

yeah i'd leave him cooking a little longer in there. at least wait till full term. I think it's cray how drs in america are so relaxed about getting babies out early my DR with my 1st wouldn't induce till after 37 weeks at least and even then he wanted to wait it out till 39 weeks but i was induced at 38 weeks due to bp problems.


----------



## fl00b

haha i'm staying well clear of my birthing ball... before i got it, his head was 1/5th engaged - after 2 hours of bouncing on it, he was free again :dohh: he'll come out when he's fully cooked hun! :hugs:


----------



## beanzz

Too early imo. they dont stop labour at this point but it's really best to just let him cook a little longer. :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

I don't think that would even bring it on, but me sitting and being bounced by someone else and lightly bouncing myself and doing a couple of jumps got me engaged :thumbup:


----------

